# Futterautomat selber bauen ?



## tkinateder (8. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir sehr gerne einen billigen Futterautomaten bauen ähnlich wie ein Pendelautomat ? hat jemand Ahnung oder was die Dinger evtl. kosten und wo man das ganze bekommt.

Allerbeste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Lotte (8. September 2004)

*AW: Futterautomat selber bauen ?*

moin-moin,

 schaue mal hier


----------



## tkinateder (10. September 2004)

*AW: Futterautomat selber bauen ?*

@bodo,
yo dane da habe ich auch schon gekuckt aber so richtig kann man da nichts finden, mich würde ein Preis für einen Pendelautomaten aus Kunststoff die runden grünen) interessierne oder evtl. eine Anleitung wie man sich sowas bauen kann.

beste grüße
thomas


----------



## honeybee (10. September 2004)

*AW: Futterautomat selber bauen ?*

moin thomas

ein nachbar von uns hat einen kleinen tümpel und hat da karpfen drin.
der hat sich so einen "futterautomat" selber gebaut.

er hat so eine plastiktonne mit deckel genommen. unten ein loch reingebohrt. dort kommt ein gestänge raus, was bis ins wasser ragt. sobald die karpfen dort mit ihrem maul das gestänge berühren, fallen pellets raus.

wie er das nun genau gebaut hat, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. aber ich denke, so schwer kann das nichts ein, sowas zu basteln.


----------



## tkinateder (10. September 2004)

*AW: Futterautomat selber bauen ?*

@honeybee

besten dank mal für die info, werde mein glück mal versuchen :q #6 

liebe grüße
thomas


----------

